# Training in West Des Moines



## kr_egan (Jul 19, 2007)

My husband and I moved out to West Des Moines a few months ago. I had to move back to Boston to finish my degree (3 months and counting down) and he stayed in Des Moines with Athena.

He's decided that while I'm gone, he wants to go to training classes and even look into doing Schutzhund with her since it has been too cold to go for really long walks or to the park. Only problem is that since we're new to the area, we don't know where to look.

So, does anyone know any good training facilities in or near West Des Moines, IA? He prefers to do the group classes as opposed to private trainiers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

My dog and I live in Chicago and attend training classes here. I'm not at all familiar with the West Des Moines area, but here's the URL address for our trainer in Chicago:

http://www.k9uchicago.com 

It would sure be <u>one heck of a long commute</u>, but it would certainly be worth the trip!









Our trainers have been training dogs for <u>many</u> years, and they have lots of experience with GSDs. They can also advise you on getting started with Schutzhund, if it's appropriate.

(Besides, this post will move your thread up just a bit on the list, so maybe someone a bit closer to West Des Moines will see it and respond!)

Good luck with the training--please keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

There is a SchH club that meets in Boone, Ia. I believe it's pretty close to Des Moines. The club contact is Mike Williams 515.955-4801

Depending on how far you feel confortable with driving, there are clubs in Cedar Rapids Iowa, & St. Joseph, Mo plus people in between. Calling Mike would be a start.


----------

